# ***cali - Rally!***



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

It's Cali - Rally time! 

O.K. Let's see what happens here.

I just confirmed my vacation days for the year and DW and I are heading into Pismo Beach State Park (Oceano) on October 6-9. This is Columbus Day weekend, so most should be able to stretch it into a four-day'r.

The park has a dryside and a hook-up side ($27 per night for 30amp and h2o), all the hook-up sites are pull thru and they have very clean toilet/shower facilities. The park is right at the entrance to the driveable beach, with no extra fee for beach access when you stay at the State Park. It's about a 7 min. drive into Pismo for clam chowder, or a nice 20 min. bike ride.

You can make reservations at reserveamerica.com, just be sure to specify the Oceano side of Pismo Beach State Park.

I'll bring some hombrewed beer and we can boil some brats, along with a potluck on Sat. night. Other then that, I'm not sure what else you do at a rally. Maybe swap stories about other places to camp, share mods, talk trash about Mike Thompsons, drink some more beer, rent ATV's out on the dunes, stupid human tricks, etc.

So check your schedules and let's see if we can all meet up on the Central Coast Oct 6-9, 2006.

Andy


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I'll have to look into this one. I've been waiting for something in California and will see how far this one is. Thanks for the efforts.


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

I will have to double check the dates to make sure that I can get off, hard when you own the place but you can color me there. Sounds like a good time though I will have just gotten back from two weeks before. I'll keep you posted.

Jeff


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

I will be letting my events coordinator (wife) schedule this one. Sounds great to me. When I was young, I spent summers over there in a beach house. Handy you had me at homebrew. That's the reason I'm going. I love beer, and I love it even more when it's homemade. I can't wait.

Beerman


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

fella's it looks like we may have some trouble, my favorite beer is cold and free and it sounds like we will all have the ice chests loaded.

Jeff


----------



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

Gotta love the homebrew. DW and I bottled a nut brown ale last night, now the hard part is waiting the 2 weeks for it to condition. Hope to brew a blond ale this week, if I can fit it in between running my own business, working nights at FedEx and camping at the beach.

Also, as an aside for those who prefer distilled spirits, I occassionaly tend bar and mix up some wicked martinis (24 and counting). Our Outback is always stocked with KetleOne. If my Caramel Apple Martini can't convince you to Rally, nothing will!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nothing like another great Outbacker Rally to get the us excited about camping...YEA.


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

It's the drinks HandyAndy is talking about that gets me excited to camp. Right next to his trailer. Handy I'm am working on that date with the family. I post as soon as I finalize the dates. Can't wait

Beerman


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

This sounds great. As far as I can tell we will be there, I could't stand missing anything that had to do with Cali-rally and Beer. Thanks Andy for getting this started.

Rob


----------



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

Did I mention I make a wicked Key Lime Pie Martini?
Just trying to up the ante a bit.









Andy


----------



## alebar17 (Mar 10, 2006)

hey Andy, thanks for taking the intiative, sounds like the DH and I will have to work on the drinkmaking skills! Hopefully, we will see you there!


----------



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

Hope you can make it alebar17. Hmmmm "ale" and "bar" do I sense a theme?









I just drove home from Old Town Pasadena, was working there today, and on the way down this AM saw a Outback 5'er heading north, so I know there has to be more of us in CA.

Take care.

Andy


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Looks like this place is a bit north of where I thought. Any So. Cali's out there with a rally in south CA?


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

We'll check the dates and try to make it!
Kevin P.


----------



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

JOIN US FOR THIS CALIFORNIA RALLY IN OCEANO IN OCTOBER!!!

It sounds like we're getting some interest among the California Outbackers. I think this will be a fun weekend. Outbacks, beaches, BBQ's and beer...what could be better? Who's in?

HandyAndy


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

It sounds like a great time but.......

2931 miles.........44 hours on the road...

Might be alittle too far for a weekend.

I hope you have a great turnout and lots of fun..

Gary


----------



## alebar17 (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey anybody out there planning on attending the California rally in October? There are still sites available........sounds like a great time and a great place!


----------



## louvel1 (Jun 9, 2006)

Hello Andy, I will get on the phone tomorrow and check if there is still availability, if there is, DW and I will be there. I am actually heading to pismo next weekend but I am staying at the pismo beach rv park. If all goes well I will see you there.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

louvel1 said:


> Hello Andy, I will get on the phone tomorrow and check if there is still availability, if there is, DW and I will be there. I am actually heading to pismo next weekend but I am staying at the pismo beach rv park. If all goes well I will see you there.


Hi Louvel1

Go to Reserveamerica.com to check availability and to make a reservation...Make sure it's on the Oceano side of Pismo Beach State Park.

We're going to try and make it or at least part of it, just have to see if we can work it out with our other camping trip scheduled Oct. 1 - 4 at Jalama.

Dawn


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

There is always room at the PNW Rally...Sept 8th, 9th and 10th.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...ic=7687&hl=


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

I am booking today, just to make sure you're at Oceano not North Beach correct

Jeff


----------



## louvel1 (Jun 9, 2006)

Hello Andy, Are you aware if there are still sites availbale? I was on Reserveamerica and they are having technical difficulties. I will have to try to reserve tomorrow.


----------



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

louvel1 said:


> Hello Andy, Are you aware if there are still sites availbale? I was on Reserveamerica and they are having technical difficulties. I will have to try to reserve tomorrow.


HI louvel1 - Not sure what the current site situation is like, however, this is usually an easy time of year to get in. Remember, it's the hook up side of Oceano, really nice pull thru sites and it doesn't seem quit as closed in as the Pismo Beach RV park, and it's about 1/2 the price. Let me know when you get confirmed.
Andy


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

I am booked we shall see you soon!

Jeff


----------



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

jlbabb28 said:


> I am booked we shall see you soon!
> 
> Jeff


Outstanding!







Looking forward to meeting others with such great taste in trailers.

Andy


----------



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

jlbabb28 said:


> I am booked we shall see you soon!
> 
> Jeff


Is anyone else attending the Pismo Cali Rally besides me and Jeff. If not does this count as a mini, or a macro rally? Come on people lets camp!


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

So is it just us two for this thing???

All of these people and we muster two?

Beerman where are you at?

Jeff


----------



## alebar17 (Mar 10, 2006)

[/quote]

Is anyone else attending the Pismo Cali Rally besides me and Jeff. If not does this count as a mini, or a macro rally? Come on people lets camp!
[/quote]

We are a possibility







I stilll think that would be a Micro-rally........


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

You all must have Government Jobs to get columbus day off, as usual I have to work. Oh well I hope you all have a great time.


----------

